# songs that feature the "iron maiden gallop"



## shart_attack (Apr 26, 2014)

You know the "Iron Maiden gallop"?

Here it is, in a couple of their most well-known gems:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cU5rvBtjsLY]Iron Maiden, The Evil That Men Do[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4uq6Ax-zzkQ]Iron Maiden, The Trooper[/ame]

_DUM-da-da-DUM-da-da-DUM-da-da-DUM-da-da-DUM-da-da-DUM-da-da-DUM-da-da-DUM ..._

How many songs can we name that feature it?


----------



## shart_attack (Apr 26, 2014)

The great George Lynch of Dokken fame uses it a bit in this gem (from 0:27 to 0:49):

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CAi2R9NxMnU]Dokken, Kiss of Death[/ame]


----------



## Dot Com (Apr 26, 2014)

I'll have to give that a listen. I was practicing the "horse gallop" in one of Molly Hatchet's songs the other day. I have to get that down because a lot of metal uses it.


----------



## shart_attack (Apr 26, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IKhrsFYIlps]Judas Priest, Desert Plains[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Apr 26, 2014)

Dot Com said:


> I'll have to give that a listen. I was practicing the horse gallop" in one of Molly Hatchet's songs the other day. I have to get that down because a lot of metal uses it.



Yup yup.

Molly Hatchet used it a few times. The names of the songs escape me right offhand, though.

Anyhoo, here's one I bet no one sees comin':

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PHu_V0z6Au8]T.G. Sheppard, I Loved 'Em Everyone[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Apr 26, 2014)

Maiden featuring their trademark rhythm from 5:47 to 8:09 in this gem:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pwT9G6t-SKI]Iron Maiden, Dream of Mirrors[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Apr 26, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s4nWy8pmIM4]Heart, Barracuda[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Apr 26, 2014)

Intermittently, after the chorus in this one:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zL8G5pBZ5CI]Loverboy, Working For the Weekend[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Apr 26, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t7zk4as9kzA]Iron Maiden, The Rime of the Ancient Mariner[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Apr 26, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1oTEQf1d9Iw]Iron Maiden, Alexander the Great[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Apr 26, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J51LPlP-s9o]Iron Maiden, Hallowed Be Thy Name[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Apr 26, 2014)

You can hear the "gallop" in this one a few times, starting from 1:39 to 1:44:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Vrhs9pemAc]Black Sabbath, Hard Life to Love[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Apr 26, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9jK-NcRmVcw]Europe, The Final Countdown[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 26, 2014)

Robin Trower/Too Rolling Stoned: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HBoq8aoWB4E]Robin Trower - Bridge Of Sighs - 05 - Too Rolling Stoned - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Capstone (Apr 26, 2014)

Credit where credit is due:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c7O91GDWGPU]Rossini: William Tell Overture: Final - YouTube[/ame]

The Rossini gallop.


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 26, 2014)

Led Zeppelin/Immigrant Song: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2rfKYm_3-M0]Led zeppelin- Immigrant song - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 26, 2014)

Metallica/Blackened (not perfect but it does have a gallop sound): [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0dnlPIuRsh8]Metallica - Blackened (HD Audio Remastered) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mr Natural (Apr 26, 2014)

DUM-da-da-DUM-da-da-DUM-da-da-DUM-BONANZA!

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yRzkFKLrrR8"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yRzkFKLrrR8[/ame]


----------



## Capstone (Apr 26, 2014)

Slow gallop:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bkysjcs5vFU]dio - holy diver - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Apr 26, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> Led Zeppelin/Immigrant Song: Led zeppelin- Immigrant song - YouTube



Not really Maidenesque (_da-da-DUM-da-da-DUM-da-da-DUM_, the Maiden gallop; Zep's in this one ain't exactly like that; Maiden themselves employed the same "gallop" Zep highlights in _Immigrant Song_ in the song _Powerslave_); but we'll take it.

Thank you for posting here, fellow music lover.

And most importantly, thank you for being a _soldier_.

Here's another that uses the "Maiden gallop":

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mKG3n19GdJI]Megadeth, The Conjuring[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Apr 26, 2014)

Mr Clean said:


> DUM-da-da-DUM-da-da-DUM-da-da-DUM-BONANZA!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yRzkFKLrrR8



Now THAT is some straight-up, stone-cold spaghetti Western GOLD, my man!!!

Speaking of spaghetti Western gold, here's another.

Written by Ennio Morricone for _The Good, the Bad and the Ugly_ soundtrack, covered here by Metallica:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zm7EeuWnc-8]Metallica, The Ecstasy of Gold[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Apr 26, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ySGUL2XNuvQ]Judas Priest, Stained Class[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Apr 26, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rjKL469SpR0]Fleetwood Mac, Big Love[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Apr 26, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8goV81mY7cs]Iron Maiden, Only the Good Die Young[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Apr 26, 2014)

You can hear the gallop a few times in this vintage gem:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i0_THrxYs1w]Queensrÿche, Queen of the Reich[/ame]


----------



## CorvusRexus (Apr 26, 2014)

shart_attack said:


> You can hear the gallop a few times in this vintage gem:
> 
> Queensrÿche, Queen of the Reich



Damnit, shart! You took the ones I could think of off the top of my head. 
Hmmm. Does Run to the Hills use it?


----------



## shart_attack (Apr 26, 2014)

If you listen well, you can kinda hear it in this a coupla times:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mFLdHx2ZXUA]Little River Band, The Night Owls[/ame]

(Would be really fun to cover ^ that ^ using a full Maiden horse gallop throughout the song's entirety. Just sayin'.)


----------



## shart_attack (Apr 26, 2014)

CorvusRexus said:


> shart_attack said:
> 
> 
> > You can hear the gallop a few times in this vintage gem:
> ...



You know the answer to that, bro.

_"Galloping hard on the plains. ..."_

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=geHLdg_VNww]Iron Maiden, Run to the Hills[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Apr 26, 2014)

Another NWOBHM band intermittently doin' a slow version the Maiden horse trot:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vt2Y78VgfNQ]Def Leppard, Bringin' on the Heartbreak[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Apr 26, 2014)

Very audible from 3:19 to 3:59 in this Maiden frontman's 1994 gem:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vXClBjNxiOA]Bruce Dickinson, Tears of the Dragon[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Apr 26, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rwY3Ftfdy6M]Iron Maiden, Killers[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Apr 26, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J3I88wsFKao]Iron Maiden, Flight of Icarus[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Apr 26, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SFLVSxc8nVA]Iron Maiden, Seventh Son of a Seventh Son[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 26, 2014)

Not quite the beat you're looking for but a close cousin.  

Motley Crue/Dr. Feelgood: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1XHcPYorSJw]Mötley Crüe - Dr. Feelgood (Official Music Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Apr 26, 2014)

Listen well, and you can hear it here:

_"He's got the midnight madness. He's got control. Heeeeeeeeeeeeeeee's the ..."_

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ozL2LYBls_0]Dio, King of Rock and Roll[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Apr 26, 2014)

Pretty prominent Maidenesque gallop throughout this vintage gem's rhythm:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R4HyYB_uJaw]Stryper, The Way[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 26, 2014)

A very slow version of da da DUM da da DUM da da DUM.  More of a trot than a gallop:

Lynyrd Skynyrd/Sweet Home Alabama: [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ye5BuYf8q4o"]Lynyrd Skynyrd - Sweet Home Alabama - YouTube[/ame]

I've looked high and low for the fast gallop but it's hard to find.  You already have most of them.


----------



## shart_attack (Apr 26, 2014)

Yet another:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=md3B3I7Nmvw]Metallica, Battery[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Apr 26, 2014)

Looks like we're seeing firsthand on this thread that though many artists have featured the rhythm which is the subject of this thread, none have obviously used it remotely as much as Maiden has. Their staple.

Another gem from them:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p_K6sl4jp3A]Iron Maiden, Caught Somewhere in Time[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Apr 27, 2014)

For the antihero/ antiheroine in all of us, this.

Gallop along, mates:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l3L-TOjazwg]Iron Maiden, The Loneliness of the Long Distance Runner[/ame]


----------



## Capstone (Apr 27, 2014)

Triple kicks (galloping) on and off, starting at around 11 seconds in...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zIPBRE9stWY]slipknot - (sic) [HQ] - YouTube[/ame]

An acquired taste, maybe, but talented musicians for sure.


----------



## shart_attack (Apr 27, 2014)

The gallop very prominent in the chorus of this one:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2c3g6tTYoxM]Queensrÿche, I Don't Believe in Love[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Apr 27, 2014)

For the sheer heck of it:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r1cSk_Z8TjM]Sum 41, Grab the Devil by the Horns ...[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Apr 27, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qbEIi46NAno]Britny Fox, Long Way to Love[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Apr 27, 2014)

Prominent, trademark Maiden gallop in this one.

(Skip to 2:48, if you're the impatient sort.)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WbSxzqA8QrA]Iron Maiden, Out of the Silent Planet[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Apr 27, 2014)

From 2:15 to 2:50, and then again from 3:25 to 4:00, and then again from 5:22 to 5:59 of this one:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4_FDjDwNygM]Iron Maiden, Brave New World[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Apr 27, 2014)

Very prominent gallop during the guitar solo in this (from 2:10 to 2:30):

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZL1RguQL4jQ]Dio, The Last in Line[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Apr 27, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YyQDr4ZBvAA]Metallica, Harvester of Sorrow[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Apr 27, 2014)

From 3:58 to 4:19, and then again from 4:40 to 4:46, in this one

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fm71Khu5-Lk]Metallica, Leper Messiah[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Apr 27, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jVf4_WglzWA]John Parr, Man in Motion (St. Elmo's Fire theme)[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Apr 27, 2014)

So it's a Joan Baez cover  so what? It still gallops:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-OHJP1BSVgM]Judas Priest, Diamonds and Rust[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 27, 2014)

Rob Zombie.  You can hear the gallop beat off and on.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ey-AmU6Nbgk]Rob Zombie - Dead City Radio And The New Gods Of Supertown - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Apr 27, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A13bVxvievA]Edguy, Vain Glory Opera[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (May 9, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q2LPElpiuec]Survivor, Children of the Night[/ame]

^ Heard distinctly from 2:27 to 2:46 in that. ^


----------



## CountSaintSimon (May 11, 2014)

Iced Earth are Maiden fans and have included the gallop in many songs. I think the band and gallops both are more comparable to Metallica's, though.

Also, what's with the Shart theme? Seems a little thick. I don't know if I should think it's gross, or join in.

"Great White Shart"


"Hammerheaded Shart"


"Goblin nose Shart"


----------



## shart_attack (May 12, 2014)

CountSaintSimon said:


> Iced Earth are Maiden fans and have included the gallop in many songs. I think the band and gallops both are more comparable to Metallica's, though.



Thanks for the head's up. I'll admit that I'm not as acquainted with as much Iced Earth as I'd like to be. Hit us up wit summadat classic _Maiden horsetrot_ here, bro.

Check it out:

I was rollin' down the road yesterday list'nin' to some vintage Stryper, man &#8212; yes, STRYPER. (I don't care what you think about ther religious beliefs: any fan of metal has to admit that those boys know their stuff, and they can BURN. But I digress ...) And I found a vintage track off their _Against the Law_ LP called "_One For All_" or "_All For One_"; I can't recall. And damn, this track has the MAIDEN GALLOP ALL OVER IT, BRO.

I'm having trouble getting YouTube links to embed here right now, for some reason. Soooooooooo, Casey Kasem my man, could you please post a YouTube link to that gem right here on this thread for us, so we can appreciate its Maidenesque beauty? Pleeeeeeeeeze?

Again, it's either called "_*All For One*_", or "_*One For All*_".



			
				CountSaintSimon said:
			
		

> Also, what's with the Shart theme? Seems a little thick. I don't know if I should think it's gross, or join in.
> 
> "Great White Shart"
> 
> ...



"_Thick_" &#8212; _huh?????_

We sharts have been called many things, none of them pretty: but we have never been associated with _thickness_.

We're skinny. We're slick. We're sneaky. We _run_, bro &#8212; usually going the distance, when we do.

Dig the suggestions. Thanks.

Time to make like a great Sheryl Crow song, and _Run, Baby, Run_.


----------



## shart_attack (May 14, 2014)

Got it:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q5hYZaCYhDs]Stryper, All for One[/ame]

Pretty prominent Maiden gallop intermittently in ^ that one ^.


----------



## shart_attack (May 14, 2014)

The Bay Area Bashers don't rely on the rhythm as much in this Dave Mustaine-written gem as they do in a lot of their other stuff, but they do nonetheless play with it just a bit. Skip ahead to listen to the track from 3:46 to 3:49 to hear it in this:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Ll1-yV8YSw]Metallica, Jump in the Fire[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (May 29, 2014)

Here's one I never myself expected to see show up on this thread.

Listen to the percussion:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hZ2ZNCip9YM]Ace (Featuring Paul Carrack), How Long (Has This Been Going On)?[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 10, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y8zrKnkd6ss]Donald Fagen, New Frontier[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 15, 2014)

Okay, time to blow some minds again, like we did ^ up yonder ^ on post #50 (on the subtly Iron Maiden-esque "galloping" of John Parr's theme from the movie _St. Elmo's Fire_).

I know all of us fellow music listeners with very deft, discerning ears given impetus by our love of the intricate details of the cadential nuances of music will appreciate these next two posts/ songs.

Bet you don't see _these_ two coming badgrin

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CdqoNKCCt7A]Simple Minds, Don't You (Forget About Me)[/ame]

Think _Maiden_ here, guys 'n' dolls. Click on any Maiden track posted on this thread, and listen for the band's trademark _DUM-da-da-DUM-da-da-DUM-da-da-DUM-da-da-DUM-da-da-DUM_ rhythm.

It's _everywhere_ in this Simple Minds classic &#8212; EVERYWHERE.


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 15, 2014)

And another I'll bet you don't see a comin' &#8212; from the greatest synthesizer player in world:

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cbKNICg-REA]Steve Winwood, Valerie[/ame]



AWESOME, huh???


----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 17, 2014)

how about the Rainbow gallop?....


----------



## Toro (Aug 17, 2014)

[youtube]CWy3kF8Bk04[/youtube]


----------



## Pogo (Aug 23, 2014)

shart_attack said:


> You know the "Iron Maiden gallop"?
> 
> Here it is, in a couple of their most well-known gems:
> 
> ...



"Iron Maiden gallop"?  

Them's _triplets_, son.  Invented by Og in the year 2.  Later that afternoon he invented the wheel.

Iron maiden... sheesh.

Here's a few, starting with the one the OP reminds me of (which, fair warning, is more like actual music) 

​
Sixties pop:
​

And the French Canadians have been doing it by foot for eons...
​


----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 23, 2014)

Pogo said:


> shart_attack said:
> 
> 
> > You know the "Iron Maiden gallop"?
> ...


*And the French Canadians have been doing it by foot for eons..*.

so have horses.....

gallop....Strauss and Nadja - YouTube


----------



## TheOldSchool (Aug 23, 2014)

UP THE IRONS MOTHERFUCKEEEEEEEEEEEERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pogo (Aug 24, 2014)

Harry Dresden said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > "Iron Maiden gallop"?
> ...



Good point Harry but that's not even music.

I suspect you meant this?

​
And a favorite old radio theme -- this one goes out to @HenryHough

​


----------



## I.P.Freely (Aug 24, 2014)

shart_attack said:


> Okay, time to blow some minds again, like we did ^ up yonder ^ on post #50 (on the subtly Iron Maiden-esque "galloping" of John Parr's theme from the movie _St. Elmo's Fire_).
> 
> I know all of us fellow music listeners with very deft, discerning ears given impetus by our love of the intricate details of the cadential nuances of music will appreciate these next two posts/ songs.
> 
> ...


John Parr was managed by John Wiggy Wolf, Wiggy was a great member of the Who's tour production team.The smartest thing Maiden did was to retain the rights to their merchandising.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 24, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


nope.....i meant the beings that originated the "Gallop"....


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 25, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



No one here needs an editorial about "actual music" from someone whose entire understanding of music comes from something she read in a 101-level humanities class.

Go hijack someone else's thread, bitch.

Or better yet, do something at which you've never displayed the slightest propensity at being particularly gifted, and start your own. And please, try your level best not to plagiarize anyone's work, too, while you're at it. 

This thread ain't about _you, _Pogo_._


----------



## Pogo (Aug 25, 2014)

shart_attack said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



When she shows up lemme know and we'll see if she knows what a triplet is.  
How come you didn't post any music, speaking of editorials?



shart_attack said:


> Go hijack someone else's thread, bitch.



wooooooooo.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







shart_attack said:


> Or better yet, do something at which you've never displayed the slightest propensity at being particularly gifted, and start your own. And please, try your level best not to plagiarize anyone's work, too, while you're at it.
> 
> This thread ain't about _you, _Pogo_._



I've never been part of any of those bands so they're not about me.  But I have been a musician since the '50s and do I know what a triplet is, and I gave you three examples.  Actually five, and all of them except Heart way predate Iron Maiden.

Poor Captain Butthurt.  Lost in his narrow sphere of medieval torture devices... 
Isn't it time to start a thread about me?  You know, down in the FZ where you whine every time somebody schools your ass?


----------



## shart_attack (Oct 23, 2014)

Here's another good one:


----------



## shart_attack (Dec 3, 2014)

Pretty prominent in this one:


----------



## shart_attack (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## shart_attack (Sep 8, 2015)




----------



## shart_attack (Jan 2, 2016)




----------



## shart_attack (Jan 2, 2016)




----------

